# Need big help on front diff, can't get cross shaft out



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright I pulled it down for a rebuild, I have yet to ride this bike since buying it from the former owner w/ a knock in the engine... which cost 2k to fix top end, heads and all and bottom end full rebuild all around, well I got that all together and running and thought I would back it out of the shop and in and out to see if the 4x4 would kick in and all and it did but seemed bound up feeling when turning, so long story short every seal in it was gone, bearings to i pulled the L side cv axle and all the needle bearings fell out with it so i tore it out of the bike and every bearing in it was toast from water it seems though the gears are still good... well i was going to go ahead and notch the cross shaft but I noticed one of the spiders are seized to it and both pins were broken off letting it spin free with the gear its seized on, I need ideas on how to get it unseized??? i have tried beating on the shaft with a hammer and only get a bit of movement of the shaft but it doesn't move on the shaft at all. I am attaching some pics in a few but I need help badly to get this out so I can fix it, already ordered new cross shaft and pins.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

the spider on the right you can see where it is moving on the shaft to where the one on the left is seized. the others show where the ends of the cross shaft sheared off when that spider locked up... i am glad it did this instead of busting the diff though but I need help


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would try some heat but the inside race on the gear is probably toast man I would get new ones and try and get those ones out for a spare. You also should replace the cage they ride in because its in BAD shape.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

other than not being cleaned how is the cage in bad shape?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea I'd go ahead and give it some heat and keep hitting on it


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a Q for you.

Did you need any special tools for dis-assembly? The manual states a gear holder, P/N 57001-1489 that lists for $338 to hold the case and allows you to take off the front final gear case coupling nut. I'm sure there is a way around it so that's why I am asking.

Ordered my alls balls bearing and seal kit and plan on overhauling my diff when I get home.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You need the one to get the pinion out but I just made one.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You got a picture of it mike?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> You got a picture of it mike?


At work now but see if I can when I get home if i don't post it to nite remind me tomorrow with a pm it will send me a text..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@ NATE...those small spider gears run about $70 each shipped at alot of the online parts places, and the cross shaft is cheap as well. I'd just cut the shaft in half in the middle of the cage and then pull it out in 2 pieces, it looks like the ends are broken off of it anyways where the pins go through it so I wouldn't bother with trying to save it....and this way if I were doing it I would then clamp a small socket or something similar that fits over that shaft into my vise and sit the gear on top and heat it up and try to knock the shaft through.

@ DAVE...Mike is right, just need that tool for the small bearing on the pinion gear, and I can get that tool new from kawi here on a dealer account for around $165 or so. Most ATV repair shops have these tools, or you can bring your differential case up to the dealer and get the mechanic to swap that bearing out for you real quick (around here you can offer the guys in the shop $20 and they'll usually do small stuff like that for us while we stand there)


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am using a shower valve socket a 1 7/16 fits perfect just havnt had time to fight it off yet... And filthy would you replace the spiders? Or just the one if I can't get it off the shaft???


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> I am using a shower valve socket a 1 7/16 fits perfect just havnt had time to fight it off yet... And filthy would you replace the spiders? Or just the one if I can't get it off the shaft???


When removing the pinion socket heat up the out side of the case where that nut sits down in there it will be a lot easier. A propane torch works well. As for the gears I would see if there was any play when you put them on the new shaft if so replace there should be zero play.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> You got a picture of it mike?


get up with me when you get back ,i have all the stuff to tear it down


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

rmax said:


> get up with me when you get back ,i have all the stuff to tear it down


Alright, rmax I think i still have your number saved.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

heated and beat for a while tonight, no luck... tomorrow or the next time i have free time, we cut it... also how do you get the needle bearing that sits in the bottom of the pinion shaft ? I'm talking about the shaft that connects to the drive shaft, I got the retainer nut off pulled the clip out and now the bearing doesn't come out? any ideas?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pack the inside where the pinion goes in with grease and get something about the same size like a piece of bar stock and smack it in the hole. The bearing should come rite out if not then its a pita.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

blue point has a (blind bearing removal kit)thats what i use


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> I am using a shower valve socket a 1 7/16 fits perfect just havnt had time to fight it off yet... And filthy would you replace the spiders? Or just the one if I can't get it off the shaft???


 Like mike says....if you get them off, go ahead and try them on a new shaft and if they fit 100% snug on the shaft then your good to go, but if there's any play at all then your best bet is to change them. I've busted my front diff 1 time so far in all the time I've owned my 08 brute, and it was actually both of those smaller spiders plus one of the bigger ones that sets cross-ways with those....broke teeth off all 3 of the gears. The other larger gear was in perfect shape so I reused it, and I had another big spider gear laying around the shop that I used, so I only replaced the pin and the 2 small spiders with new parts, and I did the pin mod while I had it apart. Since then the only thing I've had it apart for was new seals and bearings again.



brutemike said:


> Pack the inside where the pinion goes in with grease and get something about the same size like a piece of bar stock and smack it in the hole. The bearing should come rite out if not then its a pita.





rmax said:


> blue point has a (blind bearing removal kit)thats what i use


I've used the grease method like mike mentioned and it works great if you dont have the proper tools, but like rmax said, get you a blind bearing puller and it makes the job a piece of cake....thats what I use now.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Does auto zone have the bearing pullers for lean? Doubt the grease thing works for me the needle bearings fell out when I pulled the pinion... The not stuck gear has play in it so have to see what the new shaft looks like on it


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Nate_1503 said:


> Does auto zone have the bearing pullers for lean? Doubt the grease thing works for me the needle bearings fell out when I pulled the pinion... The not stuck gear has play in it so have to see what the new shaft looks like on it


I used my dremel to cut the outer race on the pilot bearing, and then pulled out with needle nose. If you use this method, be careful not to cut too deep.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

FYI Auto zone has the blind bearing puller on the loan a tool program, its 173 to buy it or they charge that till you bring the puller back on your card... trying to cut this cross shaft and man this thing is a PITA heat treated hardened steel i would say... what dremel bit are you guys using to notch them for the mod?


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

And then there was 1... So what now guys? I can't get behind it enough to cut the shaft again... It's to tight to push it inward and slide up, what are the odds of me being able to drill this cross shaft bit by bit to relieve pressure and get it out? Cage seems good so I do not want to mess with it...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just get a new cage I can guarantee that where the small gear rides (like the one that is stuck) is worn down and I strongly recommend getting a new one. When it is worn there is too much play in the gears. Ive put in old ones and didn't take long to bust the diff up again.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Not what I wanted to hear... Lol this bill is racking up more and more for a bike I haven't even ridden yet


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear... Lol this bill is racking up more and more for a bike I haven't even ridden yet


im just letting you know before put it back in then have to take back out in a few months.Do it rite the first time then no worries of you know what I mean.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike, its all good stuff I guess I will start pricing stuff... this is killing me though... it may have to wait for a bit and sit on the stand... other stuff going on that requires the money at the moment as I am already deeper in this project than I expected...


----------

